# Advice on form



## Beezy (Jul 4, 2017)

About one out of three times I bench for a pr I get neck pain for a day or two. Usually the next couple times it doesn't happen, maybe because I'm more careful, I'm not sure why. 
This just started happening in the last few months possibly because it's more weight than I've ever lifted before. I can try to remember to record my next set but it'll be three weeks from now and I lift so early in the morning I'm usually moving pretty fast. Anybody deal with this before?
I'm wondering if I'm possibly pushing the back of my head into the bench without realizing it or something.


----------



## PFM (Jul 5, 2017)

I know of this you speak. 1RM's have almost always resulted in the same soreness. If you don't like it stop lifting heavy.

Carry on.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 5, 2017)

Stretch your neck before. Or just stop pressing your head against the bench so hard.


----------



## Milo (Jul 5, 2017)

Shit if it results in a PR man **** it.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 5, 2017)

Keep your head and neck aligned during the lift, don't turn your head side to side while your body is under tension.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2017)

If by PR you mean a 1rm then just stop doing that. You have absolutely no reason to.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 5, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Stretch your neck before. Or just stop pressing your head against the bench so hard.



I'm not even sure if that what I'm doing. I usually go so long between pushing for a new max I forget all about it.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 5, 2017)

Milo said:


> Shit if it results in a PR man **** it.



That's been my attitude so far.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> If by PR you mean a 1rm then just stop doing that. You have absolutely no reason to.



 Once I bench 300 I'll probably knock off the 1rm stuff. It may be immaturity but nothing comes close to exciting me in the gym as much as a new pr.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 5, 2017)

You get excited at the gym?  :32 (19):


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

Lift your neck off the bench. You should be laying on your retracted shoulder blades and your ass. you're pushing the bench with your head under heavy load


----------



## Milo (Jul 5, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> Lift your neck off the bench. You should be laying on your retracted shoulder blades and your ass. you're pushing the bench with your head under heavy load


Gotta be careful with this. Its all preference but lifting your head or neck typically will cause your chest to drop. Some people prefer lifting their head so like I said its all preference.


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

Really? I guess I only know my own form. I didn't realize people had that issue. Thanks for the insight brother


----------



## Maijah (Jul 5, 2017)

"Face down ass up........"


----------

